# Need image for Tivo Premiere XL TCD748000



## joball70 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone have an image for the Tivo Premiere XL TCD748000? Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

This is a repeat request.

*Need an image? Don't PM me. *


----------



## joball70 (Jan 1, 2011)

After i found the other thread, i tried to delete this new post....but can't find where to delete.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You cannot delete a new posted thread, only replies of an existing one.


----------



## joball70 (Jan 1, 2011)

Deleted other post.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Sent.


----------



## vincinator44 (Jun 24, 2017)

Please sir, may I get the image for TiVo Premiere xl (model# TCD748000). thx in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

vincinator44 said:


> Please sir, may I get the image for TiVo Premiere xl (model# TCD748000). thx in advance.


Sent.


----------



## pderwin (Jul 19, 2020)

I am in need of an TCD74800 image as well, please. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

pderwin said:


> I am in need of an TCD74800 image as well, please.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## jhsu2006 (Aug 8, 2020)

Please sir, may I get the image for TiVo Premiere xl (model# TCD748000). Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jhsu2006 said:


> Please sir, may I get the image for TiVo Premiere xl (model# TCD748000). Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## jhsu2006 (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you so much!
How can i download DVRBars & MFSTools 3.2?
Thanks again.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jhsu2006 said:


> Thank you so much!
> How can i download DVRBars & MFSTools 3.2?
> Thanks again.


You can find those programs in the Upgrade forum.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)
MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## dnzmd (Sep 23, 2020)

May I please get a copy of the image for the TiVo Premiere xl (model# TCD748000)? Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dnzmd said:


> May I please get a copy of the image for the TiVo Premiere xl (model# TCD748000)? Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## davehoboken (Sep 28, 2020)

Greetings Tivonians - looking for the image for the TCD7480000 (1tb)... had a backup from a weaknees replacement drive that I got ages ago but it's ancient. Using it results in the boot loop that i read about here. Guessing I need something more current. Thanks folks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

davehoboken said:


> Greetings Tivonians - looking for the image for the TCD7480000 (1tb)... had a backup from a weaknees replacement drive that I got ages ago but it's ancient. Using it results in the boot loop that i read about here. Guessing I need something more current. Thanks folks.


Sent.


----------



## smifam (Jun 23, 2005)

May I have an image too? TC748000, 1 Terabyte. I believe that I have DVRBARS ready to go. It does not recognize the original TIVO XL drive. I am assuming that it is dead. Working on getting MFStools on a bootable flash drive.
Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

smifam said:


> May I have an image too? TC748000, 1 Terabyte. I believe that I have DVRBARS ready to go. It does not recognize the original TIVO XL drive. I am assuming that it is dead. Working on getting MFStools on a bootable flash drive.
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## smifam (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you very much. Have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tommy Brown (Nov 28, 2020)

I too need an image for a TCD748000 please & thank you in advance.

Tommy


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Tommy Brown said:


> I too need an image for a TCD748000 please & thank you in advance.
> 
> Tommy


Sent.


----------



## smifam (Jun 23, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Ggieseke, 
I was able to image the new hard drive with dvrbars. Is there a way to expand it? The original was 1 to. The new drive is 2 tb. It is working with out issue in the TiVo. Does dvrbars expand? I could not get mfstools to run. Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

smifam said:


> Ggieseke,
> I was able to image the new hard drive with dvrbars. Is there a way to expand it? The original was 1 to. The new drive is 2 tb. It is working with out issue in the TiVo. Does dvrbars expand? I could not get mfstools to run. Thank you.


DvrBARS doesn't expand, but I can send you a 2TB image if you want to start over from scratch.


----------



## smifam (Jun 23, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> DvrBARS doesn't expand, but I can send you a 2TB image if you want to start over from scratch.


Sure, if it is not too much to ask. Loading your image was easier than what I was trying to do the first go round.
Just do a "full", partial or truncated restore on dvrbars? Do I need to erase the hard drive before restoring new image?
Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

smifam said:


> I could not get mfstools to run.


Define how you were not able to get it to work? MFSTools is not a windows program, its a CD Bootable after its burned to one. Other options is in post #131 of the MFSTools 3.2 thread.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

smifam said:


> Sure, if it is not too much to ask. Loading your image was easier than what I was trying to do the first go round.
> Just do a "full", partial or truncated restore on dvrbars? Do I need to erase the hard drive before restoring new image?
> Thank you.


Sent.

The Quick Restore mode is fine. You don't need to erase the drive first unless it's formatted as a Windows drive.


----------



## smifam (Jun 23, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Define how you were not able to get it to work? MFSTools is not a windows program, its a CD Bootable after its burned to one. Other options is in post #131 of the MFSTools 3.2 thread.


I was able to create a bootable usb for MFSTools 3.2. The old compac presario I was using stopped trying to open the program after a short time. I figured that it is a 32 bit machine, and MFSSTools is a 64 bit program. I was able to get MFStools running on a newer HP laptop, but I keep getting errors about kernel missing?? not sure what the deal was. I wasn't sure when and where to enter the user name and password. I guess it was the original hard drive was shot too. 
How I got the TIVO to work was to copy the TIVO Image on a flash drive and run DVRBARS on the old Compaq with a new hard drive connected via USB adaptor.


----------



## smifam (Jun 23, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.
> 
> The Quick Restore mode is fine. You don't need to erase the drive first unless it's formatted as a Windows drive.


Updated hard drive with newer image. 315 hours of HD recording. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jumpseat (Feb 5, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Good morning, I'm also in need of an image for my TCD748000 ... MANY thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jumpseat said:


> Good morning, I'm also in need of an image for my TCD748000 ... MANY thanks!


Sent.


----------



## R60Wi (Mar 24, 2021)

May I also get the image for TiVo Premiere xl model# TCD748000. Thank You


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

R60Wi said:


> May I also get the image for TiVo Premiere xl model# TCD748000. Thank You


Sent.


----------



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

May I also get the image for TiVo Premiere xl model# TCD748000. Thank You


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Mover480 said:


> May I also get the image for TiVo Premiere xl model# TCD748000. Thank You


Sent.


----------



## Ohio Geek (Apr 7, 2021)

Please send an image for the TiVo Premiere XL model 748-0001-908C-D284. Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Please don't post your entire Tivo Service number.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Ohio Geek said:


> Please send an image for the TiVo Premiere XL model 748


Sent.


----------



## Joseph Feng (Apr 7, 2021)

I would also appreciate an image for TCD748000. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Joseph Feng said:


> I would also appreciate an image for TCD748000. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Joseph Feng (Apr 7, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks for making it available, but I am having trouble with the download. It is consistently failing after a little more than 500 MB. I tried at least 10 times with Firefox and Edge. Firefox just quits, while Edge reports "Couldn't download - Network issue". I tried both a direct download and from the dropbox What am I doing wrong, and what else should I try? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Turn off any virus detection programs.


----------



## Joseph Feng (Apr 7, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> Turn off any virus detection programs.


Thanks. I am trying that right now...


----------



## Joseph Feng (Apr 7, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> Turn off any virus detection programs.


I think it did not work for me. I use Norton, and temporarily disabled it with a software switch. On two computers (running Win7 and Win10), I was never able to do a direct download.

I had no previous of awareness of Dropbox as a desktop program, but that appears to have been the solution. I downloaded it, started the installation, and went to bed. When I got up and completed the installation, I found a new Dropbox folder on my c: drive that automagically had the same file names as the Dropbox web site. I copied the zip file from ggieseke (thanks!) onto a thumb drive. It was the right size and the unzipping program never complained, so it must be OK.

Is anything else needed besides DvrBAR, MFSTools and WinMFS?

Now just waiting for the new drive to appear in the mail!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Joseph Feng said:


> Is anything else needed besides DvrBAR, MFSTools and WinMFS?


DvrBARS is all you need to restore the image. If you're using a drive larger than the factory 1TB drive you can use MFSTools 3.x to expand it after the restore, but I also have images for drives up to 4TB that would eliminate that step. WinMFS only works on Series 3 and earlier models, so don't even try to use it on a Premiere.


----------



## Joseph Feng (Apr 7, 2021)

My seller offered me a 4TB WD Red WD400EFRX for the same price. Will that also work, or should I get a real WD20EFRX? Do I need a different image, or will the one I got work on the 4TB drive?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Joseph Feng said:


> My seller offered me a 4TB WD Red WD400EFRX for the same price. Will that also work, or should I get a real WD20EFRX? Do I need a different image, or will the one I got work on the 4TB drive?


Either will work. The only difference is the size. 4TB, and 2TB.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> Either will work. The only difference is the size. 4TB, and 2TB.


Really? I thought any drive > 3TB needed special preparation or only the first 2TB would be useable.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Use MFSTools 3.3 to expand to the full 4TB.


----------



## TeevoDude (Apr 2, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> DvrBARS is all you need to restore the image. If you're using a drive larger than the factory 1TB drive you can use MFSTools 3.x to expand it after the restore, but I also have images for drives up to 4TB that would eliminate that step. WinMFS only works on Series 3 and earlier models, so don't even try to use it on a Premiere.


I would very much appreciate an image file for a 3 TB drive I'll be using to replace the original 1TB drive in my TCD748000. Thanks!
Also which utility is needed, MFSTools 3.3 or DvrBARS? I'd like to use one that works from within Windows 10 if possible.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MFSTools 3.3 is not a Windows app/tool. You make a CD or or USB drive and boot from it. You then use it to expand after the image was 'implanted.'


----------



## TeevoDude (Apr 2, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> MFSTools 3.3 is not a Windows app/tool. You make a CD or or USB drive and boot from it. You then use it to expand after the image was 'implanted.'


Thanks so much for that information. I read a post right here by @ggieseke where he offered to send a 3TB image file so that only DvrBARS is needed. I'm hoping I can go that way.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TeevoDude said:


> I would very much appreciate an image file for a 3 TB drive I'll be using to replace the original 1TB drive in my TCD748000. Thanks!
> Also which utility is needed, MFSTools 3.3 or DvrBARS? I'd like to use one that works from within Windows 10 if possible.


Sent.


----------



## pruffy (Oct 20, 2003)

May I please get a image for the TiVo Premiere xl4 1tb if possible (model# TCD758250)? 
Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

pruffy said:


> May I please get a image for the TiVo Premiere xl4 1tb if possible (model# TCD758250)?
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## zacwhite (Jun 28, 2005)

Had the 1TB HD go bad on my TCD748000 and would love to keep it out of a landfill with a 2TB hard drive I have. Any chance you're still checking this thread @ggieseke?? Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

zacwhite said:


> Had the 1TB HD go bad on my TCD748000 and would love to keep it out of a landfill with a 2TB hard drive I have. Any chance you're still checking this thread @ggieseke?? Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## dmaurer47 (4 mo ago)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Would really appreciate the image for a tcd748000 1tb


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dmaurer47 said:


> Would really appreciate the image for a tcd748000 1tb


Sent.


----------



## dmaurer47 (4 mo ago)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you so much for this. I have been looking but do you have a guide to flash it to the Drive. @ggieseke


----------



## dmaurer47 (4 mo ago)

dmaurer47 said:


> Thank you so much for this. I have been looking but do you have a guide to flash it to the Drive. @ggieseke


Sorry, I was abel to find your tutorial. I am restoring it now using the tool you created. Once it is restored do i need to do anything else.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dmaurer47 said:


> Sorry, I was abel to find your tutorial. I am restoring it now using the tool you created. Once it is restored do i need to do anything else.


Once you restore the image you drive is ready to go.


----------



## dougg3 (3 mo ago)

@ggieseke would you please send me an image for a TCD748000? The original 1 TB drive died and I have a 2 TB replacement drive I would like to use. Thanks!

Edit: Never mind! Through the magic of ddrescue and some good luck, I was able to recover about 60% of the drive contents before it totally crapped out, and that was enough to allow me to use MFS Tools backup and restore to get it up and running again.


----------

